# Using I phone speakers



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

I did a search to see if the info was available already, but no. Has anyone used I phone speakers in their sound conversions and what info can you provide about type to buy and how to make wiring connections on the speaker. Also 8 ohms are needed to work with decoders. Thanks, Paul


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the type does matter depending on the volume that you have in the sound compartment ... there is no universal speaker, sorry


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Lots of people, including me, used iPhone speakers (long - width of an iPhone) This was about 5 years ago, not sure what you can get now. They worked a lot better than a regular speaker.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I used an I-phone 4 speaker in my 0-6-0 sound conversion. They're getting hard to find, but they're out there.




I-phone speakers make pretty decent sound for their size, especially in tight spots.


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Flyboy for the video ---sounds good. Just ordered 2 Iphone 4 speakers from Ebay @ .89 cents each just to experiment with. Would like to know what decoder you used in the 060 as I wonder what the ohms rating is for the speaker and if will work with different decoders. Also are the solder points on the speaker obvious since I could not see them on the picture on Ebay.? Thanks, Paul


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

They're 8 ohm speakers. 
Here's a link to the build thread I did on it:








Bachmann 0-6-0 switcher #4439


I have 4 Bachmann 0-6-0 switchers, 2 are DCC On-Board models, and 2 are straight DC models. I have two each of black paint scheme and passenger service greyhound scheme. Someday I may convert the two DC loco's to DCC, but not for now. The greyhound DCC decoder went belly-up so I'll have to...




modelrailroadforums.com




The decoder is a Digitrax SDN136PS.
Here's a pic of the backside of the speaker.









You can see the speaker contacts. You can cut the speaker housing to save space. You can see just above the contacts where the housing makes a horizontal depression, then drops vertically for about 1/8", then goes horizontal to the left. It's tough to see in this pic, but then the depression goes vertically to the bottom of the speaker housing. Cut along that line and glue a piece of styrene over the hole to make an airtight enclosure. You'll see what I mean when you get your speakers.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I really like Larry Puckett's videos:


----------

